# Friday Pics



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'll get the ball rolling with this Bald Eagle. Y'all can decide who he's flippin off.


----------



## Take'emGator (Apr 10, 2012)

This be a good title for this pic, "Obama, Even wildlife cant stand him!"


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I took this picture last Monday on Lake Houston. She was sitting on the top of a transmission tower and flew away mad at me for disturbing her fishing. I heard her mumbling something about a potlicker as she passed overhead.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Crazy red headed dingo 

Thousand years ago on Buchannan...we used to anchor the bote out a ways and wade in! My sister is in front of me and Sasquatch is in the white shirt behind uncle Roland! :biggrin:

Lake Houston White Perch

Rain over Angleton last Satry


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

1. GF's daughter with her first fish-2lb bass-2wks ago
2. Marcus Samuelson & me yesterday
3. Driving boat in Mexico-2006


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My dog "what you talkin bout Willis?" lol
My baby girl likes to visit the Sea Center often. On this day she is kissing a Trigger Fish...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is one I took yesterday on the way in.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Raven shows up everyday when the feeder goes off.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Crazy looking lizard I seen behind bay area community center...and a few topwater trout


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Our tuna trip to venice last weekend


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

hangin' out at the comal


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1. Should I have my hard hat on for this?
2. Extended a work trip to spend the day in Atlanta
3. Georgia aquarium...awesome!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Faith's foster weenie dog trying to potlick a ride in her suitcase and go on the cruise. Faith is just pulling in Cozumel this morning on her last stop. Maci is gonna be one happy hound come Sunday.


----------



## acj12501 (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw these guys at Cove Harbor last Monday. Y'all be carefull out there.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Great pics 2Coolers. Harbormaster - that must have been a really long time ago ( :slimer: )when Buchanan had water. :biggrin: See below pic of my lil honyok and I on Buchanan last weekend. Our home waters...

1) Wes being patient..."when we gonna move da boat daddy". We were getting ready for some trolling on Buchanan.
2 and 3) Hummers getting ready to battle and finally get tangled up
4)MUCH needed showers and a nice rainbow
5) lots of these guys around this year.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*4th of July trip 2o12*

Just a few from our holiday. 
1. Who farted, aka, eating sour candy
2. dancing to the magnesium strobe
3, Oliviana offering PaPa(me) a flower
4. Oh the Horrors, with Kato the katydid.
5. Brave little Isla with Kato.
6. My fishing cuties.
7. On the way home
Well, I got one out of order, but you get the idea


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

here3 is that one pic corrected.My grandaughters fishing at the pond.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My son with a remora he caught Wed










Scratched out a little meat


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

*Pics*

Heading out Friday morning

Some nasty weather

Wahoo we picked up


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Took in a ball game in Sugarland.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Spent last week running around Colorado. Love my family vacation with friends.


Ouray to Engineer Pass by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Ouray to Engineer Pass by Les Tompkins, on Flickr

Taking a break by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Engineer Pass by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Bowl by Engineer Pass by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Marmont with a mouth full! by Les Tompkins, on Flickr

Road to Engineer Pass by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


The girls by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Cady, Colette and Chase by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Cinnamon Pass Trail by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## Hunter (Sep 3, 2004)

*Taku Glacier Lodge, Alaska; July 2012*

I hated to leave home during fishing season, but Alaska was worth it.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

1. Nice SETX largemouth
2.Trip to New Orleans 2 weekends ago : )
3.Beautiful Sabine Redfish
4.CANT WAIT FOR THIS!!

IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/2lksc5c.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

*My retriever hard at work*

Finally got her first duck!!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Got Bait? Kept a few from the surf on Wednesday. Normally there is burnt out grass in this area.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Two more..


Cinnamon Pass Snow Stop by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


Rio Grande Gorge Bridge by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

My boys first sucsessful trip on the boat.


----------



## cschulze36 (Mar 14, 2012)

It's an ornate tree lizard


----------



## Spooled Ya! (May 14, 2012)

Came upon this accident this morning. Police were called. No one was in the car. Not sure the reason this happened but looks alcohol related. Just a reminder to PLEASE NOT DRINK AND DRIVE.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Spooled Ya! said:


> Came upon this accident this morning. Police were called. No one was in the car. Not sure the reason this happened but looks alcohol related. Just a reminder to PLEASE NOT DRINK AND DRIVE.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


 He hates Trees


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

*Our trip home to Michigan over the 4th of July*

1: My parents and niece by the mighty Mac (Mackinaw Bridge)
2: Old Mackinaw Point lighthouse - Can see Mackinac Island and a Great Lakes Freighter in the background
3: Lower Tahquamenon Falls
4: Trail sign for the 6 mile hike we took from Lower to Upper falls. It says only 4, but a pedometer read 6.2 when we reached the end.
5: Old white cedar
6: Upper Tahquamenon Falls - Largest west of Niagara
7: Wife fishing for Lake Herring on the Canadian side of Lake Huron.
8: Whitefish Point Lighthouse
9: Rudder recovered from the M.M. Drake after she went down in Lake Superior after trying to rescue another ship during a storm.
10: Wife on the beach of Lake Superior - Water was a balmy 60 degress that day.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Great job on the pictures everyone! This is how I know its really Friday!!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Buddies first fish on a fly.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Baby boy #2 will be here the last week of October.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

tentcotter said:


> 2. Marcus Samuelson & me yesterday


I am jealous - super jealous!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

My spoiled *** mutt as of 5 minutes ago.








Sent from my 8086 using Edlin.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Bigj said:


> He hates Trees


 lol,


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

A little bit from POCO


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

1. My new foster child - she was full of fleas, and matted up to he77. She is quite comphy now, and starting to put on a little weight. Rosco isn't too happy her being there, but he'll just have to get over it. 
2. A little down time with the family
3. These two love birds just refused to move.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

1. This is "G-Daddy T-BONE" getting funky-fresh after a makeover from the newest-stylist-to-the-stars "Macey 'makin'-it-fresh' Pool" (my 7yr old daughter)! LOL...
2. Seamus (pronounced Shamus) with 1st place barracuda and 2nd place kingfish Jr division in last weekend's Deep Sea Rodeo in Pt Aransas (with ironic "no fishing" posted in front of him).


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Snapper Tacos

Red Feech Going Cajun Red

Roasted Veggie Lasagna

Snow Goose Horseradish / Onion with some Good Vt LongTrail Ale... Burp


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Thanks capt dave, you just made me realize how nasty my pepperoni hot pockets were that I just had for lunch!


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

pics from work first time posting pics lets see if this works.....
this is the after pics from some before and after pics of boiler annual 
the before pics didn't make it....think i hit the wrong button oh well always next year. 
the last two are of our 2 chillers 1150 ton cent. trains
:texasflag


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Trinity and east bay trout


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Shaky said:


> Thanks capt dave, you just made me realize how nasty my pepperoni hot pockets were that I just had for lunch!


Yep thank you Captain Dave...my sammich wasn't too good either. hwell:


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Shaky said:


> Thanks capt dave, you just made me realize how nasty my pepperoni hot pockets were that I just had for lunch!


Hahahah, love it,....no biggie I feel the same way when I'm at work...thankngodnim off for the summer.


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Another shot of the Eagle minding his manners.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

LOL,, It's working and its healthy... I wont say what i had for lunch, but i'm in the same boat.. Redlobster supposedly fresh feech Pacific Rockfeech. tasted dry and a week old out of the freezer.. had em redo a Salmon.. lil better , but Dam they put some salt on a blacken feech... Back to the Kitch I go...


Shaky said:


> Thanks capt dave, you just made me realize how nasty my pepperoni hot pockets were that I just had for lunch!





swifty said:


> Yep thank you Captain Dave...my sammich wasn't too good either. hwell:





jaycf7 said:


> Hahahah, love it,....no biggie I feel the same way when I'm at work...thankngodnim off for the summer.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I will chime in this week! back to the grind next week as football starts up once again! So in memory of not seeing my family or getting to fish untill November here are a few of them! HAPPY FRIDAY!!


----------



## WELL-ADJUSTED (Jul 2, 2012)

Me and lil man


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

thabeezer said:


> Baby boy #2 will be here the last week of October.


congrats, Mr. B. those 3D images are the best. when we had ours done back in the day, he looked liked an alien.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mr. Tortuga's gift to my wife and I


More pics from Hawaii


----------

